# [ANZEIGE] Großer Sommer-Streich bei Saturn: Fun- und Gaming-Produkte zu Aktionspreisen - u. a. Microsoft Flight Simulator für 63,35€



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Großer Sommer-Streich bei Saturn: Fun- und Gaming-Produkte zu Aktionspreisen - u. a. Microsoft Flight Simulator für 63,35€*

						Der große Saturn Sommer-Streich ist gestartet und lockt mit Rabatten für viele Produkte aus den Bereichen Fun, Beauty und Gaming. Im Sortiment der Saturn-Aktion finden sich PS4-Konsolen, Spiele für PC (u. a. Microsoft Flight Simulator für 63,35€), Smartphones, QLED-TVs oder Elektrogeräte für Klimatisierung, Kochen und Körperpflege. Die besten Sommer-Streich-Deals und alle Infos zur Saturn-Aktion gibt es hier. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Großer Sommer-Streich bei Saturn: Fun- und Gaming-Produkte zu Aktionspreisen - u. a. Microsoft Flight Simulator für 63,35€*


----------

